# George Foreman Grill RECIPES



## kinein (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi, was curious what recipes everyone on these forums uses?  I plan on getting one of those big big grills so I can start cooking for myself heh. If using the GF Grill is considered cooking.. -_- 

So without much further ado? Any personal healthy yummy recipes.. or a little bad but really tasty recipes? I know how to boil water and use a microwave... so you know how well versed I am at cooking..


----------



## timt (Aug 17, 2004)

salt and pepper your choice of meat and cook it.


----------



## truth (Aug 17, 2004)

Don't even need salt+pepper..
I bought the basic grill from Walmart for about $18
I grill my chicken breasts on it..turns out JUICY and TASTY
<3 George Foreman Grill


----------



## Jodi (Aug 17, 2004)

Lawry's seasoning - shake on chicken, fish beef or whatever and grill Mmmmm


----------



## timt (Aug 17, 2004)

SLICE A CAN OF SPAM INTO 3/4" peices. add pepper cook and top with american cheese food.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 17, 2004)

timt said:
			
		

> SLICE A CAN OF SPAM INTO 3/4" peices. add pepper cook and top with american cheese food.


  You don't actually eat that crap do you?


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 17, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Lawry's seasoning - shake on chicken, fish beef or whatever and grill Mmmmm



ditto.


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 17, 2004)

timt said:
			
		

> SLICE A CAN OF SPAM INTO 3/4" peices. add pepper cook and top with american cheese food.


    please tell me your kidding


----------



## timt (Aug 17, 2004)

No, but my dad used to make me eat it though. Not a choice I make as an adult. I eat mostly chicken, grilled outside. with spinach, squash, brocolli, peas or carrots. Once and a while a steak, but I have to have a beer with that. Pizza is my weakness, and it is hard to get through a day; cause my second job is at a pizza place. I had to go to the store to get ham one day and being the thrifty person that I am I bought this cheap ham; tasted like spam I loved putting that on the pizzas for the day. When the truck came in we couldn't even get anyone to take that ham home.


----------



## chadeau (Aug 17, 2004)

Meat + Montreal chicken or steak spice = satisfying meal no matter what


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 18, 2004)

chadeau said:
			
		

> Meat + Montreal chicken or steak spice = satisfying meal no matter what


----------



## ZECH (Aug 18, 2004)

Nature's seasoning and Mrs. Dash with some Hickory or mesquite flavoring!!!


----------



## Dreadlox (Aug 20, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Nature's seasoning and Mrs. Dash with some Hickory or mesquite flavoring!!!



Now your talking


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 20, 2004)

Oh IM F-ING HUNGRY


----------



## NipsMG (Aug 22, 2004)

I dunno how many of you watch the food network, but my girlfriend did, and her father made a customized version of Emiril's Essence.  Whether or not you like emiril, give it a shot.  I'm telling you it's amazing on everything from eggs to chicken to steak to.... god ANYTHING you can cook.

Here's the unmodified version, you can change it to taste..

Essence (Emeril's Creole Seasoning): 
2 1/2 tablespoons paprika 
2 tablespoons salt 
2 tablespoons garlic powder 
1 tablespoon black pepper 
1 tablespoon onion powder 
1 tablespoon cayenne pepper 
1 tablespoon dried leaf oregano 
1 tablespoon dried thyme 


Combine all ingredients thoroughly and store in an airtight jar or container.


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 22, 2004)

The mrs dash garlic and herbs or something is good. You can put on anything.


----------

